# Some new goodies--



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

But a little disappointed that a third did not come in yet... I ordered the centering pin and Quick Corner templates, from Eagle America, the same day I ordered my Musclechuck. The Centering pin and Quick Corner came in yesterday, but still no Muscle Chuck. And I talked to the guy on Monday, and said I'd get it Wednesday. Maybe because of the weather. But Eagle America came from PA. So I don't know. Guess I'll give the Muscle Chuck guy a call again today!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I live 50 miles away from him He shipped to me last Saturday I got it Wednesday


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

paduke said:


> I live 50 miles away from him He shipped to me last Saturday I got it Wednesday


I guess he's not as quick as he states. ;o) He told me he doesn't send confirmation of orders, because he ships Priority mail, and you get it in 2 days, so you would get it before the confirmation e-mail. Which I order a lot of things online, and I get order confirmations within minutes or at least in an hour or two.

I don't know, just hope it comes in today, so i don't have to wait till Monday. :fie:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I think you will like those quick corners. I bought that set a couple of years ago. Quick and easy. I have no complaints.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*It's here!!*

The Musclechuck just came in! Can't wait to get'er home and see how she fits!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Gotta return it.... ( Not the right one!! I have a Ridgid R2901. On the Musclechuck website, they list a R29001. I thought I may have just forgot to write down an extra "0". No, Ridgid as a R2901 router and a R29001 router. Different router, different Musclechuck. So I have to return it and they will send me the right one! Bummer, I was hoping to "play" with it this weekend!!


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh, that stinks.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Lee
I would make a quick email to John, I thought I got the wrong one I email John before I sent it back,he email right back said no they upgraded their numbers system or something and it fit,but according to the packaging it would not fit but it did fit.
Worth an try
I also sent it late in evening thinking he would get back to me tomorrow and get right back to me in about 10 minutes


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

John, I called him right after I saw that it didn't fit. He agreed, I have the wrong one. He blamed himself and not having my particular one listed. He said Ridgid model numbers are confusing. So he agreed to send me the right one, next day air, as soon as he gets mine back.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

My favorite way of adjusting my expectations is thinking of what it would be like living years ago.
No amazon, no eBay, no internet... and that is going back not that many years!
Going back longer... no refrigeration, no cars, no airplanes, no vaccines.
A few extra days vs. months then.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Accident free since 10/27/12 at 3:58 pm.
Cursing free since 10/27/12 at 3:59 pm.
...it happened in Everett, WA USA

There's a real story behind this signature, I'll bet.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

2nd Musclechuck made it in! Hope this one fits!! ;o) Can't wait to get home to try it!!


----------

